# river karma bit me (lost AT Eddy poudre)



## PoudreRubberPusher (Jun 26, 2005)

Your boat went rafting! We did not see your paddle float past us while we were rafting your boat to Dead Deer, but it sounds like you may have lost your paddle (downstream of Flip Rock aka Ding Dong) after your boat was already hitchhiking roadside. Hope you find it fast. Good luck!

@Chiefton rocks!!


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for grabbing the boat- dent pushed right out, mostly just some cosmetic scratches. Was hoping someone would come across my paddle this weekend, but haven't heard a word.


----------

